# adelaide team 2



## rick83 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi people,

I applied Subclass 190 on 11th dec 2012 and CO was allotted on 20/12/12.The CO is from Adelaide team 2 with initials as LS.The CO is not doing anything,not even answering my e-mails,im alitle worried as i dont no what is going on.

I have submitted all the documents including medicals police certificates etc.

I was wondering if sum1 could give me sum advice.

Thanks in advance
Ricky


----------



## bazzat2000 (Feb 2, 2013)

Why dont you ring the processing centre and quote your tracking no. You might be lucky to get to speak directly to your CO. They might be able to tell you exactly what the hold up is and if there is anything else you need to take care of in the meantime. consult the immigrations website for the no.


----------



## rick83 (Feb 1, 2013)

hi Bazzat,

Thank you for the advice mate but i have already tried calling them and all they say is that its in processing.Even though i attached all the documents on the ECOM page,it is still showing as documents required so im wondering whats up with that.

We had a son born on 23/12/12,and i sent his Birth Certificate so that he could be added to our application, and the CO asked for biodata page of his passport(i have applied for my son's NZ citizenship and passport which should be with me by mid of next week)for him to be added.I rang them up the other day and they added my son to the application without his passport.It all is very confusing.

I even sent her an e-mail 2 weeks ago asking if my son would have to undergo any medical examinations and she hasnt replied back to that yet.

Any more suggestions would be welcomed.

Thanks,

Ricky


----------



## bazzat2000 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi there ricky. Just be patient. Im sure they will get to you application. My brother in laws application also sat for a few months with thing pending when in fact they were only waiting for my dads new set of medical results to make a final call. within a week, it was all done and processed and a decision made. they are on their way towards the end of april, mid may. Their initial application was made june last year. So they do try their best to get through all the thousands of applicants. I suppose it also depends on the case officer and how efficient they are. We were lucky in that, the guy who did my brother in laws, was on the ball and made every effort to try and expidite the whole process. Everything else was also approved barring my dads medicals which were the only hold up. just hang in there and im sure no time it will also be taken care of. apparently at the medical processing centre, there seem to be a backlog hence the delay everywhere else. cheers mate. congrats wth the babs.


----------



## rick83 (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank Bazzat for the lovely and enthusiastic reply back.have a nice time mate


----------



## bazzat2000 (Feb 2, 2013)

no worries. all the best. cheers trev.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi rick83, what happened to your case? Did you hear anything...Well, I applied in Dec and I found out from DIAC that I have a CO from team 2 since the past six days...They did not tell me the name! All my docs also show required yet


----------



## rick83 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi VVV,

No mate,nothing from Diac end yet.I called them last friday and the CO said that she was going to assess my application this week and get back to me by this coming friday so eagerly waiting for that.If you just got a CO allocated then my experience with DIAC is that you may not hear from them for another month or so.

I applied on 11/12/12 and even my documents are showing as required as well even though i attached all my documents on 13/12/12.

It may be a good idea to call them again to find out the name of your CO.

cheers


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

rick83 said:


> Hi VVV,
> 
> No mate,nothing from Diac end yet.I called them last friday and the CO said that she was going to assess my application this week and get back to me by this coming friday so eagerly waiting for that.If you just got a CO allocated then my experience with DIAC is that you may not hear from them for another month or so.
> 
> ...


Rick, I dont think you will need Meds your lil one..Pick up the Phone and talk to your CO if you are anxious


----------



## rick83 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi Findraj,

I spoke to them last week mate and the lady on the phone told me that my little son would need a medical examination.He was born here and holds a NZ passport and they also advised me to get him a subclass 444 visa by visiting nearest visa office.She said that without this visa thing,We cant get his medicals done,so im just waiting for my CO to give me a green signal.

Thanks


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

HI rick...Good Luck with the 444 visa and the little one's medicals...

I will give it some time and call up again if I don't hear anything. All the best!


----------



## Sushil Karki (Jan 14, 2013)

rick83 said:


> hi Bazzat,
> 
> Thank you for the advice mate but i have already tried calling them and all they say is that its in processing.Even though i attached all the documents on the ECOM page,it is still showing as documents required so im wondering whats up with that.
> 
> ...


Hi Ricky,

Dont worry for the documents having status required after submitting the documents. I had faced the same problem but i found it was system later it will convert to received. Best of Luck


----------

